# How to see other Uber drivers locations in my area



## northwestindiana (Oct 9, 2016)

For the last 6 months I was able to track other drivers thus avoiding over saturation however a week ago that app was no longer available......anyone know how to get that back. It was quite helpful.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

northwestindiana said:


> however a week ago that app was no longer available......QUOTE]
> 
> What app?


----------



## bigmoxy (May 22, 2016)

The uber rider app shows up to 8 cars around you. Use it often.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

I haven't updated my Uber Rider app in about 4 months, since they made the big re-vamp... and made it difficult to find other drivers... does the latest version work pretty well, or should I keep rollin' with the old one?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I have 3 devices that I use, work phone, personal phone and tablet. When I open the rider app on all three, I see different "ant" locations and all three devices.
I think Uber is "Greyballing" us so we can't see our's locations anymore.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

personally I don't think it's that helpful, since it only shows 8. 8 isn't that bad. 20 or 30 is. But you have no way of knowing.


----------



## Lelekm (Apr 12, 2017)

Go4 said:


> I have 3 devices that I use, work phone, personal phone and tablet. When I open the rider app on all three, I see different "ant" locations and all three devices.
> I think Uber is "Greyballing" us so we can't see our's locations anymore.


I've been saying the other cars can't all be real for some time. When I turn on the rider app in the same location on different days/times, I see the same number of cars in about the same spots every time. And then I see "gliding" vehicles, especially early in the morning when there is almost no one on the road. They appear on the map and seem to ice-skate across the map to another corner. And then another one goes and another one (or the same vehicle back and forth).... makes no sense.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

If you think about it, why do they show cars at all? Is it not so the pax knows there's cars available nearby?
But it's not like they want pax to go and actually flag down the Uber driver. So there's no reason for Uber to actually show real location of the vehicles


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

The cars you see on the rider app are symbolic.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Don't waste your time to look at uber driver around you.
If they have ping first than you will be next , they may accept pool and you will take x even more more than them.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

The old m.uber.com PAX site is gone. I found it helpful in it's day. Now its just assumed we are all there together!


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I've never experienced this fake car stuff people keep talking about here. Perhaps it only happens in certain markets. I don't see the point of Uber telling a pax that a car is nearby if it isn't. That seems like a good way to lose riders to me.

Any time I've seen an ant on the map near me I've been able to spot it in the real world. Keep in mind the map lags behind by about 30 seconds so cars in motion may have already passed by you if you weren't watching out for them.
The only exception that I've seen is when someone's GPS Spoofing at the airport.

As for cars sliding around. That's just because that car's position had not been updated. e.g. If you're panning around the map and a car pops into view it's position is updated and placed on the map. Then you pan some more and that car's no longer in view so it disappears. A bit later you pan back again and now that car's in view but has since moved a few blocks. Instead of just showing that car where it is, the app animates it from where it was last known to be to it's current position. I think it's meant to look better when there are connection problems.

Anyone wanting the old Uber Rider app for Android can download it from http://SolidDriver.com
You'll need to turn off auto-updates if you intend to keep using it or it's just going to end up replaced by the latest version again.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

You used to be able to log in the mobile site and move the pin around anywhere to see the cars, they've now taken ability away. The only reason they do it is to hide the number of drivers .


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Man it's all symbolic. It's a game we downloaded in the app store that has a few extra requirements and in app purchases. It's really nice to put my GTA skills to work in the real world and make a few bucks to play.


----------

